

Ask HN: How to find a remote developer - whiletruefork

I've finally decided that I can not, in fact, do everything. Because of this I'm looking at hiring a remote developer to maintain some projects of mine. These vary from products that are being used by customers to tools I rely on for my own productivity that I want to continue adding features to.<p>My problem is I've never hired a freelancer before, and don't know what to look for or where a respectable place to find them is. I've hired writers and artists before but it seems easier to be able to see someones artwork or read their print then to find a good developer.<p>Where would you start looking for a freelancer developer? I am hoping to rely on geo-arbitration and find a developer who will cost less than hiring someone in the Bay (these projects do not warrant a large budget).
======
MatthewPhillips
What skills are you looking for?

~~~
whiletruefork
Most of my work is done in Ruby or Python and deployed via Heroku or EC2. I
would look for someone who can either work in those frameworks, or can rewrite
it in their language of choice.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Do you just need someone from time to time or full time?

Regardless, I'd recommend githire, if you want to find someone here provide
more information and I'm sure you'll get dozens of emails (put your email
address in your profile).

